

Ask HN: What is the best way to start a social networking site? - josedos

I have a great idea for a social networking site and would like to know what is the best way to go about doing it.  This would be a side project for me since I have a full time job.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
======
jonwinstanley
Is your concept so different you need a new system? Or could you piggy back
off Facebook/Twitter and use their social graph API's?

~~~
josedos
My idea is a social network for competitive gamers. The way I imagine it is
sort of like a linkedin for pro-gamers. If the social graph API's allow me to
build something like that I would be more than happy to use them. Do you think
those API's would help in building something like what I described?

------
josedos
Let me clarify, should I start from scratch or is there some sort of framework
that I could use?

